# Addons für Aion - Ja oder Nein?



## Storyteller (22. Oktober 2009)

Wie seht Ihr die Sache: *Sollten die Entwickler Addons für Aion erlauben oder nicht?* Die einen wollen durch Addons mehr Komfort im Spielalltag, die anderen befürchten, dass Modifikationen das Balancing im PvP in eine Schieflage bringen.

Wir freuen uns auf eine spannende wie aufschlussreiche Diskussion.


----------



## Skyler93 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab nix gegen Addons, was ich ok finden tät, wer Questhelper und aggro meter undso, solang kein DMG Meter oder Moblife undso rauskommt bleib ich ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Es ist einfach vieeeel besser wenn du nicht weist wieviel Life dein Gegner hat, das mit den LvL naja man sieht ja ob er "Weißen" namen hat oder Roten in PvP :-) )


----------



## Hekka (22. Oktober 2009)

Und dann noch irgendwelche lebensnotwendigen Addons für einen Raid wie bei WOW sonst geht mal gar nichts...........nööööööööö das muß echt nicht sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinmurder (22. Oktober 2009)

erstaunlich das fast alle MMO's ohne Questhelper, AggroMeter, DmgMeter und co auskommen, bis auf WoW...
erstaunlich das die Nutzer anderer MMO's diese auch nicht wirklich vermissen...

ok, der "typische" WoW Nutzer scheint dieses zu wollen und Blizz gibt einem ja auch die möglichkeiten, in großem umfang wie ich meine, mit an die hand AddOn's zu nutzen oder zu schreiben, aber wirklich brauchen tut die dinger auch in WoW niemand. In WoW ging mir das schon zu weit was alles an PvP AddON's auf dem "Markt" war, schon alleine via Mouseover mit dem kleinen Nager allerlei Befehle/Spells abarbeiten zu lassen fand ich mehr als "Chancengleichheit".

...und gerade in einem PvP lastigem Spiel wie Aion möchte ich wissen das mein Gegner einfach den besseren Skill hatte, wenn man schon im Dreck liegt, aber nicht das er einfach nur das bessere UI sich gebaut hatte *g*

Die Makro Schnittstelle bei Aoin ist schon sehr mächtig, wenn sie denn mal ein paar bugfixes erhält, und damit sollte es auch schon gut sein!

mfg


----------



## OldboyX (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin für Addons.

Aion ist ein wunderbares Spiel und mir gefällt auch der PVE Anteil sehr gut. Die Klassen sind interessant und abwechslungsreich und gerade ein statistisches Auswertungstool wie zb. Recount wäre mir sehr willkommen, da es Möglichkeiten bietet sich weiter der Optimierung hinzugeben und im PVE zusätzliche interessante Reize bieten kann.

Natürlich versteht man, dass es Sorgen gibt inwiefern Addons einen Vorteil im PVP verschaffen würden. Doch Angst vor einer HP Anzeige ist zb vollkommen unbegründet, denn die würde im PVP nicht viel ändern. Außderm muss man sagen, dass Aion im jetzigen Zustand hochgradig anfällig für allerlei Automation ist, da es sehr lange Makroketten mit /delay Befehlen erlaubt.

Prinzipiell bin ich für Addons, aber mit einer strengen Regelung (wie das bei WoW nun schon länger der Fall ist).

Addons dürfen nicht hochgradig automatisierend wirken (in diesem Zusammenhang sollte man in Aion auch gleich die Möglichkeit der Makroketten streichen, das ist absolut witzlos und hat nichts mit "skill" zu tun).

Im Übrigen stehe ich den Aussagen, dass man zb in WoW beim PVP großartige Vorteile durch Addons hat sehr kritisch gegenüber. Gerade die wirklich guten Spieler haben meist nur sehr wenige Addons und wenn, dann sind diese höchstens eine andere visuelle Aufschlüsselung von Information (und dort hat bekanntlich jeder andere persönliche Vorlieben, die ihm die Übersicht erleichtern). Alles was früher einmal wirklich Vorteile waren wie enemycastbar oder dergleichen sind mittlerweile fester Bestandteil des Spiels und auch Gladius oder Proximo bieten keine nennenswerten Vorteile in einem Arena-Match.

Solange also keine Bots ermöglicht werden wie man das aus WoW Classic kannte (manaconserve etc. lassen grüßen) sehe ich kein Problem mit Addons sondern denke im Gegenteil, dass sie eine große Bereicherung für das Spiel wären. Sich vor irgendwelchen DMG-Metern zu fürchten halte ich für sehr "gestrig", ganz besonders, da keiner gezwungen wird diese zu benutzen.

PS: War erlaubt auch Addons als Mass-PVP Spiel und es gibt dabei eigentlich keinerlei Probleme. (die Cheats und Hacks in WAR sind ein anderes Problem...)



Sinmurder schrieb:


> erstaunlich das fast alle MMO's ohne Questhelper, AggroMeter, DmgMeter und co auskommen, bis auf WoW...
> erstaunlich das die Nutzer anderer MMO's diese auch nicht wirklich vermissen...
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber du übersiehst da doch etwas, gerade bei den drei großen Fantasy MMOs neben WoW:

- HDRO > eingebauter Questhelper seit MoM
- AoC > eingebauter Questhelper, DMG Meter möglich über Log-Auswertung
- WAR > eingebauter Questhelper, Addons möglich

Gerade Questhelper gibt es in fast jedem MMO und selbst Aion hat doch schon einen integrierten Questhelper. Außerdem gibt es in allen von dir genannten MMOs (auch in HDRO) einen Teil der Community der die Einführung von Addons sehr begrüßen würde, da sinnvolle Änderungen oft schneller über Addons kommen würden und man als Kunde nicht auf die (teils) langsamen Entwickler (da limitierte Ressourcen) warten müsste.

- Leute die gerne ihren Charakter verbessern und bis auf das Maximum ausreizen hätten mit Sicherheit gerne in jedem Spiel eine Art "Recount".
- UI Modifikationen mag fast jeder und die gibt es in jedem großen MMO
- Selbst im "Anti-Addon"-HDRO hätte wohl niemand etwas dagegen, wenn man zb. mehr als 1 Anhang pro Brief verschicken könnte, ein Comfort den man in WoW dank Addons schon lange vor der offiziellen Einführung des Features genießen durfte.

Food for thought.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. Oktober 2009)

Addons zum UI anpassen gerne..kein Ding. Ein wenig Freiheit bei der Einstellung des Interface hat noch nie geschadet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei irgendwelchen DMG Metern Boss Helpern und weiss der geier was hört der spass aber auf.Das sind einfach Tools die das Gameplay kaputt machen.Man schaue sich die auswirkung von omen recount etc bei wow an.

Niemand wird mehr nach seiner reellen Leistung sondern nach Statistiken die die wenigsten richtig auslesen können gemessen...jeder verlässt sich auf seine anzeige und hat keine Ahnung mehr wie sich seine Skills auf die Aggro des Mobs auswirken..is doch scheisse sowas...


----------



## Frankx (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich wäre dafür Analyse Addons einzubauen, wie zb Omen3, Recount,  es macht den Pve teil erheblich entspannter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nen Addon zum Automathischen blocken von ninja lootern..... 
3 mal schon passiert das mir templer ein Gladi ein Gebundenes schild weggenommen hat weil er könnte ja auch irgendwann mal tanken -.-


----------



## Sinmurder (22. Oktober 2009)

@OldboyX

Also die "Questhelper" bei HdRO, AoC und WAR würde ich als "Finde den SpoT" bezeichnen. Questhelper und Carbonite gingen da doch erheblich, oder gehen da erheblich weiter. Du bekommst ja genaue Routen angezeigt wie Du welche Quests zu machen hast damit die XP pro Stunde auch stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pervers beim Carbonite: Punks, also Spieler der anderen Fraktion, werden Dir auf der Minimap angezeigt (wenn man Crabonite als MiniMAp Ersatz nimmt), dabei ist es egal ob sich der Gegner im Stealth befindet. Genau sowas will ich eben nicht haben!

AggroMeter und DMg Meter, meine Güte. Dann muss man als DD'ler eben ma warten das der Tank auch die Aggro hat und nich schon den Firebolt rauskloppen wenn der Tank noch auffem Weg ist.

Ich finde es in Aion, EQ2 und HdRO wirklich eine Bereicherung fürs Gruppenspiel das man sich "einspielen" muss/sollte. War zum Release von WoW ja auch nicht anders... Wenn wir in der Gilde keinen Bock mehr aufs abendliche Questen in Aion haben wird eben ma ne Runde Grinden eingeworfen. Meine Güte, wir haben sogar echt was aufs Mowl bekommen. Und ? Nennt man Lernprozess, also A***backen zusammen gekniffen und weiter gehts...

Sicher, das Beispiel Anhänge ist schon nen Reizthema bei einigen Spielern... AUch das man bei Aion den Hintergrund des Chatfensters nicht ändern kann. Aber es gibt etwas was man anders machen könnte, und anders machen bei Aion könnte auch bedeuten verzicht auf AddON 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Torrance (22. Oktober 2009)

Schönheitsaddon bekommt von mir ein klares JA. Dadrunter fallen alle UI Addons (Chat, Leisten, Gruppen/Alliance/Charfenster usw.). 

Ichwillallesrausholenausmeinenchardankaddons wie zb Recount, Omen und Questhelper (was bei AION eh nicht gebraucht wird) finde ich eher unnützlich. Aber ich geh auch soweit zu sagen, sollten solche Addons kommen, werde ich sie mir nicht holen, da kann kommen was wolle. Eigentlich hab ich gegen solche Addons auch nichts, solang man nicht gezwungen wird diese zu besitzen, damit man irgendwo hin mit darf. Weil das hat dann nichts mehr mit Spass zutun sondern mit Stress den einem Aufgezwungen wird.

So long


----------



## El_Presidente_ (22. Oktober 2009)

Auch von mir eine klare Absage an sämtliche Addons.


----------



## Yasmela (22. Oktober 2009)

jo ui addons ok
 rest ein klares NEIN


----------



## Caerleon (Eredar) (22. Oktober 2009)

Wie bei allen MMO´s die bis dato rauskamen, sag ich dazu nur eines; wenn es keine AddOms / Schnittstellen / Erweiterungen für die "Neu"-Gestaltung der UI gibt, werde ich dies nicht schön finden aber deshalb auch nicht aufhören...

Die UIs sind nunmal bei wirklich jedem MMO einfach sauschlecht designed und begraben millionen "schöner" Pixelgrafiken unter sich für unnötige Informationen die man auch hätte kleiner haben können.

Ein sowas-von-definitiven-JA-zu-AddOns in Aion!

Als Beispiel bringe ich hier mal die Spartan UI für WoW an


----------



## Danf (22. Oktober 2009)

aehm, den thread gabs schonmal und so -.-


----------



## Nicolanda (22. Oktober 2009)

also wenn in AION ein DMG meter rauskommt dann leg ich meinen Account auf Eis. Das zerstört das Spiel den DPS wahn von WoW will ich dort nicht!!


----------



## Immondys (23. Oktober 2009)

Dieser ganze Addon Müll hat wesentlich zur Zerstörung von WoW beigetragen. Die Macher von Aion sollten nicht in den gleichen Fehler verfallen.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Oktober 2009)

Sollte es kleine optische Spielereien geben und damit meine ich rein optisch dann gern. 
Aber Analyse Tools oder brainAFKichgebdirvorwelcheKnöpfedudrückenmusst-Tools will ich nicht sehen.


----------



## Mitzy (23. Oktober 2009)

Einerseits bin ich dafür, andererseits dagegen…
Ich hasse AddOns schon in WoW, in AION hab ich darauf keine Lust. Ich erinnere mich an unzählige AddOns, die ich „brauchte“ um zu spielen.
Oder HealBot, Grid und den ganzen mist, nur damit ich besser heilen kann- ich heile ohne genauso gut wie ´n anderer bei uns mit.
Und die Aussagen im TS „Moment eben, Grid/ HealBot geht nicht mehr“, und dann erstmal warten, bis dieser Spieler das alles wieder beisammen hat… nervig!
Oder Ora, dass Stasi AddOn…
Dann im PvP die massive Anzahl an AddOns- och nein. Mein ehemaliger Arena Partner hat mir mal einen Screenshot gezeigt, von seinem Interface in der Arena… Sagen wir es so- ich wundere mich, dass er noch was sehen konnte, von den Gegnern.
Dann die HP Anzeigen der Gegner. Gut, es ist evtl. interessant zu wissen, wie viel HP der Gegner hat, da ich dann ungefähr rechnen kann, mit welchen Fähigkeiten ich Ihn aus den Latschen hauen kann, aber es ist auch viel zu einfach. 

Und ein DMG Meter will ich gar nicht erst sehen müssen. Sicher, der „gute Zweck“, um seinen eigenen Schaden zu kontrollieren und eventuell zu verbessern, ist durchaus lobenswert. Aber es wird immer Leute geben, die sich scheinbar einen… holen, wenn sie den dicksten Schaden machen.
Questhelper zum Beispiel… Nein, meistens beinhalten Questtexte alles, was man wissen muss. Wenn ich da ans WoW DK Startgebiet denke…
„Wo ist die Kette?!“
„In der Schmiede.“
In dem Moment läuft der „Fragende“ in die Schmiede- ich war auch gerade da, und hab es gesehen.
„Ich bin da, hier hängt nichts du nap…“
„Nun… ich stehe genau neben dir, ich sehe eine groooooße Kette da hängen, die glitzert- zumindest tat sie das eben noch bei mir- und du sagst, die ist hier nicht?“
„Ja, Questhelper sagt, die ist hier nicht-.-“

Nee… weg damit, die Leute, die questen, müssen halt lesen. 

Reine Verschönerungen der UI finde ich hingegen gut. Warum auch nicht? Jeder mag was anderes.


Insofern auch von mir- AddOns? Nein danke!


----------



## Tikume (23. Oktober 2009)

Addons sind ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Es gibt nützliche Dinge und übertriebene.
Wenn man den Leuten die Möglichkeiten lässt wird man jedoch immer beides bekommen.

Von daher lieber keine Addons, so hat jeder die gleichen Vorraussetzungen und der Damagemeter/Bossmod/whatever Wahn bleibt aus.


----------



## Novane (23. Oktober 2009)

kommt auf das addon an würde ich sagen
ich kann mich immer noch nicht mit den lebensbalken anfreunden
ich hab einfach archud geliebt bei WoW
und n addon das meinen würfel zu einem würfel macht dann wäre ich glücklich
der rest is mir scheiss egal


----------



## Farodien (23. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt doch einen "Questhelper"! Lies die Questen und benutze die suche da weiss man immer wo es hingeht!

Addons finde ich generell nicht gut und gerade bei PVP spielen gleich garnicht, den sie beeinflussen die Balance ungemein und die Leute lernen nie ihre Klasse zu spielen machen aber dafür nur umso mehr auf dicke Hose!
Desweiteren beeinflussen Addons die performance von Rechnern willkürlich.

Wenn Addons dann nur wie bei EQ2, HDRO z.B. UI Mods. 
Diese Verlängerungs Addons ala DMG Meter braucht man eh nicht weil die Klassen ihre eigene Aufgaben und da führt kein Weg dran vorbei. 

Eher sollten sie mal an eine Namepolicy arbeiten die alle bescheuerten und rechtsverletzenden Namen umbenennt.


----------



## Kehlas (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde diesen Quatsch mit irgendwelchen Questhelper Addons völliger Schwachsinn. Lernt lesen ! Die Quests in Aion sind gut beschrieben und außerdem hat man die Suche Funktion ja schon eingebaut in den Questlogs... Mal bisschen Gehirn einschalten während des Questens, schadet niemandem....

Desweiteren bin ich auch der Meinung, das gerade Addons wie z.B. Recount WoW kaputt gemacht haben, da kommt es nämlich nicht mehr darauf an , wie gut man seine Klasse beherrscht, sondern wie stupide man Schaden oder Heilung raushauen kann....ganz toll !


----------



## Pluesch (23. Oktober 2009)

Ach, das ein oder andere Addon könnte schon nützlich sein. Es sollte nur nicht so ausarten wie in WoW. Solange der Spieler am PC noch selber spielen muss und nicht eine Taste drückt und den ganzen Raid heilt...
So Anzeige Addons z.b. wie Omen wären bestimmt nett.


----------



## OldboyX (23. Oktober 2009)

Buffed-Hasser schrieb:


> Wenn du dieser Meinung bist hast du von pvp null Ahnung und wow oder sowas wäre die bessere Wahl für dich.



Dann erklär doch bitte im Detail folgende Dinge:

a) Welchen massiven Vorteil bringt mir eine HP Anzeige des Gegners in Aion?

b) Welches Addon bringt dir in WoW konkrete Vorteile in der Arena? (und bitte aktueller Stand, keine Addons die vor zwei Jahren aktuell waren und schon lange nicht mehr zugelassen werden in ihrere automasierenden Form)

Solange aber die Argumente nur sind:

- Addons sind schlecht weil DMG-Meter WAHN 

und

- Addons sind schlecht weil unfairer Vorteil im PVP

ist das nur Geheule von ewig gestrigen. Niemand bringt konkrete Beispiele welche Vorteile man im PVP angeblich hat und sich vor DMG-Meter zu fürchten ist ... naja.... fürchtet ihr euch dann auch vor scrolling combat text? Oder generell vor Gruppen wo jemand anderer sagen könnte, dass ihr schlecht spielt?

Es zwingt euch niemand Addons zu installieren - auch nicht in WoW. Und wenn jetzt wieder das Argument kommt " aber manche Gilden verlangen mimimi", dann sag ich nur, dass manche WoW-Gilden noch viel krankere Sachen verlangen als ein paar Addons und auch hier wird niemand gezwungen so einer Gilde beizutreten.


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

Fangen wir mal an: 

Als PvP Addon Faellt mir grad diese Ding fuer Arena ein, wo man besser fokus setzen konnte und anvisieren konnte..
Diverse Makroaddons
Bildschirmwarnung wenn n bestimmter cast gewirkt wird/wurde (AkA Sleep, o.ae. stuns)

Das mit dem Mana ist un wirklich kein Einwand, wenn beide Seiten das Mana der anderen Seite sehen ist des eig. fair.

Im Openpvp allerdings kenn ich KEINE gewinnbringenden Addons, ausser uiAddons...

Im Grunde hat Aion durch Addons rein GARNICHTS zu befuerchten.

Das einzige was ehct bloed waere, waere ein DMG Meter.. wobei das auch manchmal nuetzlich sein KANN


----------



## OldboyX (23. Oktober 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> Fangen wir mal an:
> 
> Als PvP Addon Faellt mir grad diese Ding fuer Arena ein, wo man besser fokus setzen konnte und anvisieren konnte..
> Diverse Makroaddons
> ...



Naja, mit dem 1. Punkt meinst du wohl Gladius oder Proximo, das Unit frames für die Feinde anzeigte (und über diese Unitframes konnte man targetten usw). Ist nun aber schon ne ganze Weile Teil des Standard Interface und von daher kein vorteil mehr.

Bildschirmwarnung wenn ein bestimmter Cast gewirkt wird ist eine andere Aufbereitung von Information. Nicht jeder findet das hilfreich. Manche gehen lieber optisch vor ( nach Spelleffekt), manche nach Kampflog usw. Finde es in diesem Fall sogar "fairer" wenn man hier die Möglichkeit hat zu wählen was einem selbst angenehmer ist.  Gegnerische Zauberanzeige ist schon lange Teil des Standard Interface in WoW.

Und DMG Meter Furcht ist wirklich etwas das ich absolut nicht verstehen kann.

Wenn mans nicht mag - nicht benutzen.
Wenn man Leute nicht mag die es ständig posten - mit den Leuten nicht groupen.
Wenn man keine Gilde will, wo das Pflicht ist - andere Gilde suchen (gibt ja offensichlich dem Forum nach zu urteilen genug Leute auch in WoW die kein DMG-Meter wollen, müsste also für zig Gilden ohne Dmg-Meter reichen)

usw.

Gibt 1000 andere Gründe wieso ich mich in MMOs von bestimmten Leuten fernhalte.


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

Hey Oldboy.. Ich versteh deinen Post net, sry, vllt liegts daran das ich heute zu muede bin..

aber BTT: Fakt ist, das kein Addon in KEINSTER Weisse Aion Schaedlich werden kann..


Weder Penismeter, noch bartender noch sionst iwas


----------



## tyrox09 (23. Oktober 2009)

59.22% nein klicker, der großteil von denen kanns heimlich kaum erwarten das die funktion eingeführt wird


----------



## For-Free (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich selber spiele Aion nicht!

Aber generell bin ich nicht gegen Addons, weil jedem frei überlassen ist ob er es nutzt oder nicht. Also wäre ich für ein "Ja, Addons".
Wenn jemand meint eine riesen Menge an Addons zu nutzen, warum nicht. Ist schließlich sein Spiel/PC was/welcher darunter leidet.

Und Addons, welche einen gravierenden Vorteil in einem Spiel bringen, gibt es kaum bzw. nicht lange. Da die Spieleentwickler dagegenwirken. 
Wer also nun meint, nur weil er mit irgentwelchen Idioten, welche das DamageMeter in WoW falsch genutzt haben, zusammengespielt hat, müsste man in jedem Spiel Addons komplett verbieten, scheint da etwas nicht ganz verstanden zu haben. Nicht das Addon macht das Spiel kaputt, sondern der Nutzer. Wer nun eine persönliche Abneigung gegen solche DamageMeter-benutzenden-Spieler hat, soll einfach nicht mit ihnen zusammenspielen. Sollen sie ruhig ihren virtuellen Schwanzvergleich überall rumspamen, wens nicht intressiert ignoriert dieses und spielt mit den Leuten nicht zusammen. Schließlich kann ich mir als Spieler immernoch aussuchen mit wem ICH zusammenspielen möchte. Von daher, sucht man sich Leute, die solchen Addons gegenüber auch kritisch eingestellt sind und spielt mit denen zusammen. Verstehe da ehrlich gesagt nicht das Problem?


----------



## Killerkrebs (23. Oktober 2009)

also ich bin grundsätzlich gegen addons, aber mich würde es freuen wenn man die leisten und dein target vom look verändern könnte. oder sowas wie bartender wo du deine leisten beliebig hinpacken kannst wie es dir gefällt und ein atlasloot wär geil. das sind addons die dein spiel verhalten nicht beeinträchtigen, die würden für MICH akzepttable sein.

und so ein addon wie dmg meter sollte total verboten werden. ich hatte vor kurzen schon mal ein post gelesen wo drine stand " wenn so ein addon kommt dann siehst nur noch im lfg suchen dd mit 3k+ dps" und so was würde ich gerne vermeiden wollen hat mich schon in wow tierisch angekotzt. und wenn du mal 200dps weniger machst kommst nicht mit. und so was wie questhelper brauchst ja nicht kannst dir das meiste locaten lassen ist fas wie ein questhelper.


----------



## Gaur (24. Oktober 2009)

Das eigentliche Problem bei Addons ist meiner Meinung nach primär:

der Spielehersteller kann 'Probleme' ignorieren, gibt ja schon mindestens ein Addon dafür. Oder aber es werden Spielinhalte eingeführt, die ohne die Benutzung des entsprechenden Addons ungleich schwieriger zu bewältigen sind.

Hersteller:
1)  "Es nutzt eh jeder Addon XY, wenn wir den Boss Z also anders designen, ist er für 95% der Spieler zu einfach."
2) "Warum mehrere Anhänge im Postsystem einbauen, gibt doch genug Addons" usw.

- DamageMeter: wäre nett (Stichwort Selbstanalyse), was interessieren mich die (Fehl)Interpretationen anderer Spieler?
- UI: ein frei konfigurierbares  UI ist eigentlich ein MUSS. Aber auch das ist Aufgabe des Herstellers! 
Bsp.: die Leisten mit den Fähigkeiten, die eh auf Tasten liegen, dürfen kleiner sein als diejenigen, in denen der CD einer Fähigkeit angezeigt wird. Diese CD-Anzeige inklusive genauer und auch lesbarer! (= unterschiedliche Skalierung) Zeitangabe hätte ich zusätzlich gerne an exponierter Stelle (=frei positionierbar). Das funktioniert mit dem vorhandenen UI gar nicht bzw. nur unbefriedigend.
- Aggroanzeige: wäre hilfreich, wenn auch bisher (lvl 26 Templer) nicht unbedingt nötig. Aber: "wieviel Aggro erzeugt der Heiler momentan an Mob3? Reicht der Flächenspott oder sollte ich dem mal 'nen Schlag verpassen?" fände ich persönlich schon nett. (ev. über Aggrobalken statt Lebensanzeige)

Als vorläufige Problemlösung wären Addons zwar schön (schneller als der Hersteller), ich bin allerdings der Meinung, dass die Nachteile überwiegen. Funktioniert ein Addon (zeitweise) nicht, hat der Spieler ein Problem. Nicht weil er/sie unfähig ist oder seinen/ihren Char nicht beherrscht (dümmste Aussage ever: "Wer Addons benutzt, beherrscht seinen Char nicht"), sondern weil man sich das Spielen *mit* dem Addon eben antrainiert hat. (Test: verändert doch mal nach 2 Monaten die Tastenbelegung ;-)

Fazit: einige der Funktionen die Addons liefern könnten sind sicherlich wünschenswert, aber die soll gefälligst NCSoft implementieren und sich nicht vor der Verantwortung durch das Zulassen von Addons drücken.


----------



## dacarl (24. Oktober 2009)

Sehr gute Antwort. Ich sehe das genauso. Ich bin prinzipiell gegen Add-ons, weil wenn man einmal damit anfängt, dann werden das immer mehr. Falls es irgendwas zu adden gibt, soll das NCSoft für alle machen. Ich finde es außerdem auch besser wenn man nicht bescheid weiß, welche manastones der gegner hat usw. Also wenn man auch mal verliert und nicht schon vor einem PvP Gefecht weiß, ob man es packt oder nicht. Dann würde mir nämlich total der Thrill verloren gehen.


----------



## alene85 (24. Oktober 2009)

Addons für Aion nein thx, bin bis jetzt ohne Addons ausgekommen und were es auch in der zukunft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (24. Oktober 2009)

*hust*SuFu?*hust* Oder gilt die Netiquette für Mitarbeiter nicht!?

Bin gegen Addons, durch sie bekommt der Spieler der sie nutzt einen Vorteil gegenüber
demjenigen, der lieber mit Standardinterface spielt!


----------



## Grimmjow19 (25. Oktober 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> *hust*SuFu?*hust* Oder gilt die Netiquette für Mitarbeiter nicht!?
> 
> Bin gegen Addons, durch sie bekommt der Spieler der sie nutzt einen Vorteil gegenüber
> demjenigen, der lieber mit Standardinterface spielt!



dmg meter wäre  geil


----------



## tyrox09 (25. Oktober 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> *hust*SuFu?*hust* Oder gilt die Netiquette für Mitarbeiter nicht!?
> 
> Bin gegen Addons, durch sie bekommt der Spieler der sie nutzt einen Vorteil gegenüber
> demjenigen, der lieber mit Standardinterface spielt!


das ist gelogen und schlichtweg falsch.
addons die einem vorteile gegenüber anderen spielern ermöglichen sind verboten, zumindest in anderen games.
wird aion erstmal addons nutzen können, wird nc sicher genau so eine regel aufstellen.
obwohl...die tun ja nichtmal was gegen ihre botter und goldseller die kackfrech in jeder city sitzen mit ihrem kiosk und 24 std. spammen^^


----------



## corak (25. Oktober 2009)

Doch, tun sie. Goldspammer im Chat kaum noch vertreten und viele Bot User sind gebanned worden. Und sie arbeiten auch weiterhin an dem Problem, siehe auch die letzte Meldung von NCSoft vom 23.10


----------



## Yiraja (25. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> das ist gelogen und schlichtweg falsch.
> addons die einem vorteile gegenüber anderen spielern ermöglichen sind verboten, zumindest in anderen games.
> wird aion erstmal addons nutzen können, wird nc sicher genau so eine regel aufstellen.
> obwohl...die tun ja nichtmal was gegen ihre botter und goldseller die kackfrech in jeder city sitzen mit ihrem kiosk und 24 std. spammen^^



naja bin strikt gegen addons man sieht was aus wow geworden ist, sachen wie dmg meter oder so brauch kein mensch.


----------



## corak (25. Oktober 2009)

Braucht auch niemand. Aber ein frei positionierbares UI, wie in anderen MMORPGs schon bei Release Standard wäre hier dringenst von Nöten. Die eigene HP Anzeige z.B ist denkbar ungünstig positioniert. Auch würde es Sinn machen, das Target mehr in die Bildmitte rücken zu können. Den eigenen Char mit in die Gruppenanzeige aufzunehmen. Alles kleine Dinge, die aber Vieles wesentlich übersichtlicher machen würden.
Das aktuelle Standard UI ist relativ schlecht und unübersichtlich


----------



## Danf (25. Oktober 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Braucht auch niemand. Aber ein frei positionierbares UI, wie in anderen MMORPGs schon bei Release Standard wäre hier dringenst von Nöten. Die eigene HP Anzeige z.B ist denkbar ungünstig positioniert. Auch würde es Sinn machen, das Target mehr in die Bildmitte rücken zu können. Den eigenen Char mit in die Gruppenanzeige aufzunehmen. Alles kleine Dinge, die aber Vieles wesentlich übersichtlicher machen würden.
> Das aktuelle Standard UI ist relativ schlecht und unübersichtlich



Jo, seh ich genauso..

Dieses riesige Charakterbild mit lebensanzeige stört nur -.- und wenn mans oben in die Ecke quetscht, dann gut Nacht..


----------



## LaSera09 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Community,

Also ich als Kleriker würd mich über ein Addon im Bereich Gruppenanzeige freuen.
z.B.  Dass man sie horizontal stellen kann, anstatt verikal.

Umfrage Antwort : "Ja, Addons erleichtern das Heldenleben" 

mfg lasera


----------



## Kyragan (28. Oktober 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> Jo, seh ich genauso..
> 
> Dieses riesige Charakterbild mit lebensanzeige stört nur -.- und wenn mans oben in die Ecke quetscht, dann gut Nacht..


Kleiner Tipp: Statusbars. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (28. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Statusbars.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




?


----------



## SilentJay (28. Oktober 2009)

Ui Addons...sind ein muss...die Aion Ui geht mal gar nicht...geniales Spiel...aber mir tun die Äuglein weh wenn ich mal genau meine Ui betrachte.

Interessant finde ich hingegen die ganzen Posts Marke:"Addons zerstören das Spiel!" oder "Wenn Addons erlaubt werden, hör ich auf!"

Wenn man bedenkt was aktuell für Makroketten möglich sind ist das einfach nur lächerlich...mindestens die Hälfte aller Tode die ihr im Abyss gestorben seid waren
1-Tasten-Kills.
Warum? weil euer Gegner sich NICHT zu fein war da mal 15 min. zu investieren und sich n Makro zu schreiben.

Wie bitte kann ein Addon da noch tiefer ins Spielgeschehen eingreifen?

Aber das is ja eigentlich nix neues...Hauptsache man hat heute ne Träne in ein Forum gedrückt.

Ach und zum Thema "Addons haben WoW zerstört"
Ich vertrau da eher der Masse Immer-noch-WoW-begeisterter, die kommen mit den Addons prima klar.
Ich gebe zu Addons haben das Gesicht von WoW verändert...
[/Sarkasmus on]Tja, so ein Pech nu brauch man Abi um WoW zu zocken...Gott sei Dank hat irgendwer die Konsolen erfunden, da muss man das Spiel nur reinschieben und starten.[/Sarkasmus off]


----------



## Drop-Dead (28. Oktober 2009)

ohne addons ist das feeling irgendwie schön aber manchmal sind sie echt nützlich... daher abgestimmt für "weiß nicht" x)


----------



## Tally (30. Oktober 2009)

Mir würde es völlig reichen, wenn es ingame die Möglichkeit geben würde, die UI an meine Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Selber in der Gruupenansicht aufzutauchen oder die Gruppe näher an die eigenen Satusinformationen ranziehen zu können wäre für mich als Klerikerin z.B. toll. Generell würde ich am liebsten alle UI-Elmendte im unteren Drittel des Bildschirms anordnen können wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andere Addons sind völlig unnötig.


----------



## kaldorei (31. Oktober 2009)

Kosmetische Addons, also Interface-Anpassungen - wers braucht, aber analysierende Addons wären fatal. Außerdem gibt es für Quests genug Datenbanken und Seiten, falls man mal was nicht finden sollte.


----------



## Holywandrenner (3. November 2009)

Ich finde auch das Addons zur Interface gestaltung sehr angenehm sind aber alles was einen Spielvorteil bringen könnte eher blöd ist


----------



## Stampeete (4. November 2009)

Meine Meinung dazu:

Lasst die Add ons raus! Lasst das Spiel so wie es ist.


----------



## Geraldriva (5. November 2009)

Addons in Aion? Das geht ja gar nicht. Leute lasst es bitte so wie es ist. Was Addons aus nem Game Machen das haben wir an Hand von WOW ja mehr als gut gesehen. Erst kommen . Recound, Healbot, Palypower, etc und eh man sich versieht geht alles nur noch auf der schiene "welche Addons haste; wieviel DPS fährste" NEEEEEEE, 
Und ich denke mal das Interface so wie es jetzt ist. ich wüsste nicht was noch fehlt. Ich bin restlos zufrieden.


----------



## extecy (5. November 2009)

ein agro meter würden bestimt viele tank klassen sehr gut finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gerdmobach (5. November 2009)

Addons nein danke


----------



## Jagtus (5. November 2009)

dps meter nein danke.
aggro meter hilfreich ja gerne.
Ui veraendernde addons ja gerne z.b mehr actionbars oder anpass bar für besseres nutzen oder sichtbarkeit der ketten herdamit.
aber keine addons die automatisieren wie das ehemalige decursiv sondern max wie das neue.
für heiler wünsch ich mir das grp und raid frame mouseover empfindlich wird so das spell aus loesen in diesen fenster ohne anklick funktioniert auf dem mit spieler.


----------



## Lianz (5. November 2009)

So ich habe mir mal ein paar postings durch gelesen, und ich frage mich echt wie alt so einige poster sind.

Ich spiele erst seit fast einen monat aion und habe vorher 5 jahre wow gespielt, und ich muß sagen addons braucht niemand der etwas aufen kasten hat.
Klar sie erleichtern das leben, ich habe in wow auch einige addons genutzt, das waren hauptsächlich welche um das inventar zu ordnen oder welche womit ich mir egal von welchen ort die bank fächer ankucken konnte, ich hatee auch einen dmg meter drauf aber den nutzte ich nur um zu kucken wie sich mein dmg erhöht oder senkt wenn ich was anders gemacht habe.
Bei aion ist zum beispiel ein dmg meter unsinn, wie schon einige vormir gepostet haben hat jede klasse in aion ne bestimmt rolle (was in wow am anfang auch mal so war) und jeder kennt sollangsam welche klassen viel dmg machen oder welche weniger machen aber dafür buffs und cc´s haben.
Questhelper braucht man in aion net da ja sowas schon vorhanden ist.
Im pvp, wie schon mal geschrieben lkann man sich auch makros schreiben, und wer probs mit der tap taste hat jemanden anzuviesieren...naja da muß ich nix zu sagen.
Und addons für heiler...naja wer welche braucht um einen heiler zu spielen der sollte sich ne andere klasse aussuchen, ich spiele selber einen kleriker, klar es gibt immer welche addons die einen es leichter machen würden zu heilen, aber hey man braucht sie nicht.

Also meinet wegen können addons weg bleiben, das spiel ist echt klasse und noch am anfang da wird sich noch einiges verändern, und mit viel pech ist es in 5jahre so wie wow.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe


----------



## Diola (5. November 2009)

Wohin DMG-Meter führen sah man ja bei WoW, keine Frage dass das nicht wieder zur Bewertung der Spieler werden sollte. 

Mir würden AddOns zur besseren Anzeige von dots und hots gefallen. Aber auch unbedingt zum Verschieben und aneinander anpassen des eigenen und Ziel-Balkens.

Denke hier sollte schon die Möglichkeit für AddOns geschaffen werden um wenigstens etwas Content zu schaffen auch wenn der dann nicht von den Entwicklern sondern von den Spielern eingefügt wird. 
Spätestens mit lvl50sollten auch die Pro's zugeben müssen dass hier einfach kein Content zu finden ist. Und dieses Spiel dann für Vielspieler, die monatliche Gebühren wie für andere "vollere" Games üblich zahlen, einfach zu wenig zu bieten hat.


----------



## tsurugu (6. November 2009)

ich bin überhaupt kein fan von addons, ausgenommen einigen sehr wenigen.
doch in aion würd ich gern etwas haben, das den interface ändert... z.b. die hintergrundfarbe des chatfensters.
es kann sein, dass es so ne option gibt, hab ich aber noch nicht entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archonlord (6. November 2009)

need eigenes interface+tools ala titan-panel etc. aber kein dmg-meter ..ganz einfach ,und an einer derartigen implementierung bräuchte sich auch keiner stören da kein vorteil oder irgendeine idiotische pseudo-messlatte entsteht.


----------



## Danf (8. November 2009)

Ich finde, die Addons die es in WoW gab wären in Aion genauso sinnvoll...

Ui Addons, DMG Meter, Aggrometer etcetc..

ich hab doch kein Bock andauernd irgendwelche Gimps durch Inis zu ziehen Oo


----------



## RomanGV1 (9. November 2009)

Nein, Addons zerstören das Spiel

Omen und wie der ganze cheatdreck heisst.
Man kann sehen wann bald wer aggro bekommt..
Und dann gibts noch jede menge andere CHEATS auch "addons" genannt.. die es möglich machen das man "sehen"
kann wann der Boss welche aktionen macht..

Und dann kommen sich manche Gilden noch vor wie King´s weill die´s mit "Addon" geschafft haben..
Alles luschen.

Sollte man die "addons" alle verbieten würden die meissten da >>>abkacken<< das denen heiss und kalt wird.

Das ist doch wie Autopilot.
Manche "addons" machen noch viel mehr..

Sorry aber das ist für mich ganz klar >>cheating<<.. was da in WOW abgeht..
Sowas gibt sogar fürs pvp so das man genau "sehen" kann was der gegner für ne aktion macht.
Also ist man GEZWUNGEN es auch zu nutzen damit man keinen nachteil hat.(Wie andere schon sagten)
Auch sone hilfen für heiler klassen... "AN"..  alles nichtskönner.
Mit dem Richtigen "addon" kannste nebenbei noch locker TV schaun und kuchen backen.

Und ich hoffe das kein anderes game sowas unterstützt.

Das sind dann auch genau die die meckern wie leicht doch das wow ist...


Bitte NIE WIEDER ADDONS ..



lol wenn ich das schon wieder lese.. 
_für heiler wünsch ich mir das grp und raid frame mouseover empfindlich wird so das spell aus loesen in diesen fenster ohne anklick funktioniert auf dem mit spieler._
Komm geh auf nen privat server und mach da "an"...
Kennste "Handarbeit"?
ALLES selber machen? ( und komm mir nicht mit : Ich muss ja noch die Maus zum rübergleiten nutzen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Danke... oO


----------



## Kahadan (9. November 2009)

Es fehlt mir die Auswahlmöglichkeit: Ja, aber nut bestimmte.

Ich möchte auf keinen Fall Addons wie Omen, Recount, Healbot etc. in Aion sehen... diese musthave Addons aus WoW haben das Spiel von einem Gruppenspiel zu einem Zahlenspiel gemacht. (Egal ob du deine Klasse beherrschst - unter 3,5k DPS kommst du nicht mit...).
Was ich mir wünsche sind Addons wie "MoveAnything" oder XPerl - damit ich mir das Interface ein bisschen an meine Monitorkonfiguration anpassen kann. Bei TripleHead2Go z.B. ist das Gruppenfenster am linken Rand des linken Bildschirms... so verliert man schnell mal Leben und Mana der Gruppe aus dem Auge wenn man zum erneuten Pull ansetzt.
Natürlich könnte NCsoft das mit einem Update nachreichen und ins Spiel selbst integrieren (so wie bei GuildWars oder Warhammer wo man alles nach belieben verschieben, vergrößern und verkleinern kann).

Mit freundlichen Gruß
Kahadan  - Aeritas, Asmo Assa auf Lephar


----------



## Deathstyle (9. November 2009)

@RomanGV1, wo ist dein Argument? Du sagst zwar das es alles cheaten wäre, bringst aber keine Belege, wo sind wir hier? In der Grundschule?
Ich finde man sollte in den Stickys mal die Grundsätze von Diskussionen festnageln, das sind nämlich Dinge von denen die meisten Forenbesucher hier absolut keine Ahnung haben.
In Kurzform auf diesen Fall bezogen soll das heißen: Einem Argument/einer These folgt ein Beleg und am besten noch ein Beispiel, geschieht dies nicht, so ist dieses Argument ungefähr so Standhaft wie ein Kartenhaus.



Kahadan schrieb:


> Ich möchte auf keinen Fall Addons wie Omen, Recount, Healbot etc. in Aion sehen... diese musthave Addons aus WoW haben das Spiel von einem Gruppenspiel zu einem Zahlenspiel gemacht. (Egal ob du deine Klasse beherrschst - unter 3,5k DPS kommst du nicht mit...).


Wenn man seine Klasse beherrscht hat man auch kein Problem mit den DPS Forderungen, vorallem nicht mit 3,5k, ich spiele jetzt knapp 7 Monate kein WoW mehr und damals war das schon lächerlich wenig..


----------



## warsong (11. November 2009)

Also ich bin aus vielen grüden für addon .Ausser das spiel wird so verbessert dass es nicht nötig ist ,doch danach siehts ned aus .vorallem irgendwas um das anklicken der ziele beim heilen zu erleichtern ,ich werf manchmal im eifer des gefechts leute aus meiner gruppe beim heiln.BTW spricht auch ix gegen dmg meter ,meiner erfahrung nach mögen des nur die leute ned die eben kein dmg machn und wohlgemerkt ich bin heiler ,beobachte das also ganz objektiv.


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. November 2009)

_Deathstyle

@RomanGV1, wo ist dein Argument? Du sagst zwar das es alles cheaten wäre, bringst aber keine Belege, wo sind wir hier?_

Aber lesen kannste schon oder?!?!?!?
Also nochmal FINAL extra für dich..... 

DPS Forderungen..
lol wenn ich sowas schon lese.. freak hoch 1000..
Das is nur nen game..

Das prob an der sache.. wenn sowas zum standart wird, wie es in wow schon lange ist.
Dann ist man GEZWUNGEN sowas auch zu nutzen.

Wie offt muss man hören : Wer will in die INI xxxxx ABER man muss 
yyyyyy haben und yyyyyy und yyyyyy und haste nicht gesehen..

Auf den scheiss hat keiner mehr bock.. es reicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das würde hier auch so verkommen.. also bitte nicht die drecksteile...

*Alles soll für jeden spieler gleich sein!
Auch was die anzeigen angehen wie aggro etc.
Desweiteren machen addons die games viel zu leicht.* (und ich meine nicht das BÄM addon und dmg meter und den schwachsinn!)

Hallo in wow gibt es so einen cheat (JA CHEAT) für heiler da gehen die mit der maus mal schnell über die gruppen anzeige und  :
BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM AUTO HEAL...
Ja ne is klar... cheats...

Da ist es mir sowas von vollkommen latte was die nutzer solcher sachen sagen..
Is ja klar das die sagen mega geil... rotz..

Und ja das game muss für den vergleich hinhalten.. es geht um addons.. und das game hat die seuche ausgelöst..
Da wird mir wohl jeder zustimmen...

Es gibt auch addons die genau sagen : lauf da hin.. in der ini.. achtung der boss macht DMG in 1.2.3. bäm..
Und was nicht alles für nen scheiss..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kannste das Hirn aus machen, BRAIN AFK du schaffst alles mit den richtigen addons!

Und noch 1000 andere krasse sachen..
Und der Hammer genau die Nutzer von solchen erleichterungen sagen danach.. : Hui das war zu einfach...
JA ZOCKT MAL OHNE ALLES!! WTF
Das fuckt mich so ab .. immer schön anmachen.. alles nixkönner...

*Und in Aion flennen wie nen kleines kind....  *:Neeeeeeeeeed auch addon... um danach zu sagen.. man der dreck is ja noch leicher wie wow...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht nen haufen machen danke.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das das Thema noch da ist wtf..

Und wie sich alle immer rausreden wollen...

Genau wie in COD MW2.. alle sagen : NE KAUF ICH NICHT weill das fehlt und das und das.. bla bla..
Sind sogar in gruppen die sagen   : KAUFT NICHT DAS GAME..
Man schaut in die gruppen und was siet man??!??!!?
RICHTIG ALLE ZOCKEN DAS GAME.

Kein rückgrat besonders die leute im internet.
Zuerst mekern und dann doch need drauf..

Das sind genau die die zum neuen addon sagen GEIL da muss ich mal schauen.. gleich mal ACC anmachen..
Aber ich wollte ja nie zurück....

Kennen wir... geht kacken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und noch was an NcSoft :
Bots PERMA BAN REIN!
Meldungen an GM´s nicht löschen sondern BEARBEITEN!!!!! (bot meldungen werden wohl gern auf igno gemacht wie auch werbebotz etc)
Patch 1.6 noch im jahr 2009!!!!!
Grind wie versprochen BESEITIGEN!!!!!!!!!* <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Mir ist es egal wie ich rüberkomme.
Ich werde von keinem bezahlt werbung zu machen etc. (AION)

MFG!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (18. November 2009)

Roman nimm mal ne Valium *g*


Einige Addons aus anderen Spielen vermiss ich etwas, weil ich sie eben lange gewöhnt bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und sie teils wirklich praktisch sind. Gerade was Bereiche wie UI-Gestaltung, Aggrometer, Outfitter usw angeht hätte ich in Aion gern mehr Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten. 

Wenn ich dann jedoch wieder an Wow zurückdenke, wo man je nach Klasse ohne gewisse Addons gar nicht mehr auskam oder man bei einem Raid erst mal eine Latte "Pflichtaddons" vor die Nase gesetzt bekam, bin ich froh, dass es in Aion (noch) keine Addons gibt. Ich habe von Beginn an gern mit Addons gespielt, am Interface getüftelt usw, aber zum Schluss wurd es sogar mir zu blöd. 
Und dann wäre da ja noch der Dmg meter...das hat in Wow ja Ausmaße angenommen, die in Aion sicher keiner braucht. Auf manchen Screenshots von Spielern war der ja größer und zentraler eingeblendet als der Gegner selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bevor Leute wie "Warsong" zwei Beiträge weiter oben jetzt kommen und sagen, dass das nur Leute sagen, die keinen Dmg machen: bis auf eine kurze Phase in WOTLK hab ich seit Release getankt, bin da also in der Betrachtung außen vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von daher hätte ich kein Problem damit, wenn Aion addonfrei bleibt.


----------



## Bhrian (19. November 2009)

Bin eigentlich auch mehr als froh, dass die scheisse mit Pimmelmetern vorbei ist. Spiele jetzt ne Sorc mit meiner Meinung nach ner vernünftigen Rota, sodass mich ein Vergleich warscheinlich nicht stören würde.
Ich persönlich hätte auch nix gegen AddOns zur UI-Gestaltung. problem ist halt, erlaubst du eines, erlaubst du alle. So kommen wir wieder zurück zu nicht gewollten WoW-Must-Have-zeiten. 
Daher bin ich froh , dass alle die gleiche Ausgangsbasis haben und hoffe, dass es so bleibt.


----------



## Bhrian (19. November 2009)

Evereve schrieb:


> Roman nimm mal ne Valium *g*



ich vergaß^^


----------



## Deathstyle (20. November 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ehm ja, du wiederholst dich, bringst aber wieder keine Argumente obwohl ich dich dezent >darauf< angesprochen habe.
Echt krass.

Was an einem DMGMeter denn bitte cheaten ist würd ich gerne wissen? Ich kanns verstehen wenn du das auf Addons wie Healbot oder Decursive (zB in Classic Zeiten) beziehst, aber nicht auf ein lediglich Daten auslesendes Tool, es tut doch nichts außer dir Zahlen zu zeigen?! Oder macht dein DMGMeter Schaden für dich? Um das nochmal klarzustellen: ich rede über Damagemeter-Programme und nicht etwa über irgendwelche anderen Addons, mein Herr.

Und nein, man war nicht gezwungen diese Tools zu benutzen, ich hatte kein Aggrotool auf dem PC, keine Bossmods und auch kein Recount. Aggrotool war seit WotLK und einem gescheitem Tank nichtmehr nötig (zugegeben: es gibt Ausnahmeencounter wo es für manche Klassen durchaus seinen Nutzen hatte), Bossmods braucht ich ebenfalls nicht da das BigWigs (hieß das so?) meines Raidleaders meinen Monitor ausreichend vollgemüllt hat und die Ansagen auch übers Voice kamen, obwohl man die auch kaum noch brauchte.. Recount hab ich auch nicht gebraucht denn ich wusste meine Rotation zu spielen und ich kannte meine Leistungssteigernde Mittel dank SpreadSheets und eh zuverlässigeren WoWWebstats.

Übrigens finde ich es mutig über "Nixkönner" zu reden/urteilen wenn man selbst den Vergleich so scheut.


----------



## Rodem (20. November 2009)

was wichtig wäre, sind addons die eine ui-veränderung zulassen, jedoch alles, was in die Spielmechanik eingreift, oder zusätzliche Informationen zugänglich macht, die sonst nicht sichtbar wären, geht für mich definitiv zu weit, d.h. wenn ich mich zwischen beiden beiden extremen entscheiden müsste, würde ich gegen addons stimmen


----------



## Boccanegra (20. November 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Und nein, man war nicht gezwungen diese Tools zu benutzen, ich hatte kein Aggrotool auf dem PC, keine Bossmods und auch kein Recount. Aggrotool war seit WotLK und einem gescheitem Tank nichtmehr nötig (zugegeben: es gibt Ausnahmeencounter wo es für manche Klassen durchaus seinen Nutzen hatte), Bossmods braucht ich ebenfalls nicht da das BigWigs (hieß das so?) meines Raidleaders meinen Monitor ausreichend vollgemüllt hat und die Ansagen auch übers Voice kamen, obwohl man die auch kaum noch brauchte.. Recount hab ich auch nicht gebraucht denn ich wusste meine Rotation zu spielen und ich kannte meine Leistungssteigernde Mittel dank SpreadSheets und eh zuverlässigeren WoWWebstats.
> 
> Übrigens finde ich es mutig über "Nixkönner" zu reden/urteilen wenn man selbst den Vergleich so scheut.


Wann bist Du ins Raidgeschäft eingestiegen?  Zu Classic-Zeiten, aber auch noch während BC, haben Aggro-Meter viele Encounter extrem erleichtert. Da gab es nämlich noch aggro-sensitive Encounter, und DD, die sich nicht zügeln konnten, waren die Ursache so manchen Wipes. Wenn seit LK das nicht mehr nötig ist, zeigt das doch nur, dass Blizzard in diesem Bereich - Aggro-Managment - die Encounter für die Spieler vereinfachte, Aggro-Management dann kaum mehr notwendig ist. 

Und wenn Du keine Boss-Mods mehr brauchtest, weil sie ohnehin über Voice kamen, woher, meinst Du, hatten denn die Leute, die die entsprechenden Meldungen durchsagten, diese Info? 

Addons, so sie nicht kosmetische Wirkung für das UI darstellen oder bestimmte Dinge regeln, die nichts mit dem Steuern eines Chars unter Kampfbedingungen zu tun haben (zb. Chat-Tools, All-in-One, Pitbull etc.) sind eindeutig Vereinfachungen. Damage-Meter, da stimme ich zu, sind an sich keine Vereinfachung. In gutem Sinne ein gutes Tool zur Analyse der eigenen Fertigkeiten, im schlechten Sinne ein Prollo-Meter nach dem Motto "meiner ist größer als deiner".


----------



## Rodem (20. November 2009)

btw finde ich es sehr schade, dass eine ernst gemeinte disskusion so stark ins Gegenseitig-Geflame abdriftet, bitte versucht zugunsten der allgemeinen beliebtheit von buffed davon abzusehen, danke

mfg Rodem

wobei Tante Edith gerate meint, dass das hier definitv nichts mehr mit disskutieren zu tun hat, sondern leider schon viel weiter gegangen ist...


----------



## Deathstyle (20. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Wann bist Du ins Raidgeschäft eingestiegen?  Zu Classic-Zeiten, aber auch noch während BC, haben Aggro-Meter viele Encounter extrem erleichtert. Da gab es nämlich noch aggro-sensitive Encounter, und DD, die sich nicht zügeln konnten, waren die Ursache so manchen Wipes. Wenn seit LK das nicht mehr nötig ist, zeigt das doch nur, dass Blizzard in diesem Bereich - Aggro-Managment - die Encounter für die Spieler vereinfachte, Aggro-Management dann kaum mehr notwendig ist.


Wie gesagt, zu WotLK, wenn du meine vorherigen Posts in diesem Thread gelesen hättest wüsstest du das ich mir dessen bewusst bin und speziell zu BC Zeiten war ein spielen ohne ein Aggrotool nahezu unmöglich, jedenfalls als DD (aus der sicht eines Furys mit gelegentlichen Rogueeinlagen).



Boccanegra schrieb:


> Und wenn Du keine Boss-Mods mehr brauchtest, weil sie ohnehin über Voice kamen, woher, meinst Du, hatten denn die Leute, die die entsprechenden Meldungen durchsagten, diese Info?


Das ist richtig, es ging mir aber lediglich darum zu beweisen das man als Spieler (oder eher als Raider) nicht dazu gezwungen war dieses Tool zu benutzen und auch nur das hab ich mit meiner Aussage getan. BossMods sind aber wieder ein Sonderposten da Blizzard dieses Addons seit Classic kennt und, ich glaube darüber muss man nicht diskutieren, Bosse auch entsprechend gestaltet das man diese Tools benutzt.



Boccanegra schrieb:


> In gutem Sinne ein gutes Tool zur Analyse der eigenen Fertigkeiten, im schlechten Sinne ein Prollo-Meter nach dem Motto "meiner ist größer als deiner".


Oder als Sieb für schwache Spieler.


----------



## Nazrott (20. November 2009)

JA! zu interface modifikationen NEIN zu addons 

Ich möchte gern das interface veränderern dürfen weil ich der meinung bin mir is da zu viel geschnörkel etc. und ich brauch keine aktionbar wo nen mega cooler goldener drache rumblinkt jetz mal als beispiel ich steh mehr auf minimalistische uis und deshalb würd ichs gern verändern dürfen 

addons is mit wow eingeführter mist und wird hoffentlich mit wow bald begraben


----------



## TGunny (22. November 2009)

Abend zusammen,

also ich bin weder für noch gegen Addons... ich werde Aion erst morgen kaufen habe mir aber schon sehr viele Videos angeguckt. Das Interface ist doch super - Ca mein WoW Interface.

Ich habe mal aus spaß ohne Addons gespielt (kein dbm, kein recount kein gar nichts) - mir hat es mehr spaß gemacht als mit.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie es in Aion ist mit Briefen oder sowas in der Art ist... aber da gab es halt auch gute Addons die sowas wirklich erleichtert haben, aber nicht umbedingt nötig waren (sprich ein mal klicken alles in den Taschen).

Aus verschiedenen Foren habe ich schon entnommen das es eine Art Standart Quest-helper gibt. Wofür? - Questtext lesen dafür ist er da!

Naja Addons die KEINEN Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern bringen halte ich doch für Sinnvoll (Mail Lite - Briefkasten addon [WoW]) alles andere wie Whatevermeters oder DBM... wofür?

Also ich will das Spiel spielen und nicht Addons spielen!

MfG
TGunny


----------



## Arino (23. November 2009)

damals in dark age of camelot.. das waren noch zeiten..
zu anfang gabs keine add ons.. da musste man sich seinen skill anhand eines taschenrechners ausrechnen!
(was ich persönlich schon viel interessanter finde, da man sich informaieren muss über seinen eigenen char) 
dann kam die funktion dass man die ui skallieren und vielleicht auch persönlich attraktiver machen konnte. 
was ich nicht all zu schlimm fand, das ging glaube ich nur über xml. wie das mir diesem lua in wow 
funktioniert weiß ich nicht so recht. 

worauf ich hinaus will ist dass man sich einfach mal über seinen char informiert und weiß wo die caps 
sind. wo isn das problem? dann braucht man kein blubmeter oder sonstwas. 
und nen aggrometer ist was für leute die nur dmg machen wollen ohne mal zu schauen was da vor einem passiert (außer die dicken "kritisch" werte ;-) )


----------



## Braamséry (25. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich bin für Addons.
> 
> Aion ist ein wunderbares Spiel und mir gefällt auch der PVE Anteil sehr gut. Die Klassen sind interessant und abwechslungsreich und gerade ein statistisches Auswertungstool wie zb. Recount wäre mir sehr willkommen, da es Möglichkeiten bietet sich weiter der Optimierung hinzugeben und im PVE zusätzliche interessante Reize bieten kann.
> 
> ...



Du weißt anscheinend net, dass die ständige "Ey, wiviel DPS? ... Ne 5k für PDK is zu wenig..." WoW für viele zerstört hat. 
Recount würde mehr probleme als lösungen bringen, weil es einfach net gut wäre, wenn hier auch die frage nach dmg kommen würde. 

Im PvP gibs viele Add-Ons, wie z.B. n Healbot die das ganz für Heiler einfacher machen würden. Genauso ne HP anzeige, die dir zeigt welches Target als erstes umgehauen werden sollte, wenn man von den klassen absieht. 

Für ne HP anzeige bei mobs wär ich auch, aber net bei spielern.

Das mit dem UI wär auch net schlecht, das müsste dann aber von NC-Soft selber kommen und von niemand anderem


----------



## Kehrin (29. November 2009)

Ich bin dagegen sonst Endet das wie in WoW mit der DPS Geilheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber Addons wie Bartender oder Ag_Unitframe hätte ich nicht dagegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (10. Dezember 2009)

Wie ich finde ein sehr umstrittenes Thema, aber eine gute Diskussionsgrundlage, die manch einer hier überhaupt nicht kapiert. Mein Senf dazu:

Addons _können_ von Vorteil sein. Ja, auch sog. Dmg-Meter _können_ brauchbar sein. Sie werden aber meist "missbraucht" durch die entsprechende Community. Ich mach mal ein Beispiel:
Ein Bossmonster hat einen Enrage-Timer. Soweit so gut. Nun gehen wir da zu mit einer Gruppierung rein und hauen dem mal ordentlich auf den Latz. Öha.... Das war wohl nicht so, denn wir liegen im Gras. Naja gut, jetzt kanns mehrere Gründe haben - meist ist es aber fakt, dass etwas an Schaden fehlt. Nur jetzt kommt das Dmg-Meter-Problem: Man schaut rein, sieht, dass Person "xyz" nur "asdf" Schaden gemacht hat, und flamed den nach allen Regeln der "Nichtkunst" zu und kickt ihn dann. Das ist jetzt aber nicht das Problem des Addons, das ja eigentlich "nur" die Wahrheit sagt, sondern desjenigen, der es interpretiert bzw. als "Flamegrundlage" sieht.

Generell bin ich nicht sonderlich für Addons, aber auch nicht gerade dagegen. Hier sagte das jemand so schön, danke Nazrott!



> JA! zu interface modifikationen NEIN zu addons



Sehe ich in etwa ähnlich (nur schon die Chathintergrundfarbe, bitte implementiert das ^-^). 

Letzten Endes entscheiden nicht die Addons darüber, ob sie das Spiel zerstören, sondern die, die es nutzen.


----------



## Lougen (10. Dezember 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gegen Addons, was ich ok finden tät, wer Questhelper und aggro meter undso, solang kein DMG Meter oder Moblife undso rauskommt bleib ich ruhig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sowas wie archud bzw icehud wäre auch nicht schlecht damit man seine lebens und manaleiste leichter im blick hat... das kleine feld ist etwas verwirrend wenn mehrere gegener um einen sind... sowas wäre ok... aber sonst wie questhelper oder aggrometer und der ganze andere schmarn braucht keiner... questhelper hat aion eh schon, muss man einfach nur lesen... und aggro meter einfach augen auf und fertig, dann verliert man auch die aggro nicht...

mfg


----------



## sirspoof (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss den Meinungen zustimmen, dass addons aion zerstören würden. Jedoch we als Heiler unterwegs ist, weiss, wie bequem für heals ein Addon wäre. Eines wie Healbot im WoW. Klar kann man die Helden auch mit F1-F6 anvisieren... aber.... ääääh....

so far...


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (8. Januar 2010)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> wollt nicht alles quoten



-> was bis du denn für n sp*st?


----------



## Little-Zero (8. Januar 2010)

Es ist nunmal so, das man ohne addons nicht das maximum aus seinem char rausholen kann, was eigentlich möglich wäre!

dazu gehören addons wie 
DMG-Meter um den dmg zu analysieren
timer-addon für dots z.b.
Cooldowntimer für mehr übersicht

Und alles andere was die UI verändern kann, z.b. keybindings durch das optionsmenü ist mehr als nervig... 

später wenn raid instanzen eingebaut werden, werden solche addons (dmg meter/heal meter) ein muss sein, damit man leute die brain-afk leechen (also nicht genug dmg z.b. machen der eigentlich von ihrer seite möglich wäre) rausfiltern kann und wer jetzt sagt das is alles mist, gehört wohl zu genau dieser gruppe leute die dann im raid in Aion brain-afk leechen werden *g*


----------



## Braamséry (27. Januar 2010)

Little-Zero schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal so, das man ohne addons nicht das maximum aus seinem char rausholen kann, was eigentlich möglich wäre!
> 
> dazu gehören addons wie
> DMG-Meter um den dmg zu analysieren
> ...



Es gibt ne Möglichkeit.

Nämlich theorycrafting.

Ohne DMG Meter das maximum aus seinem Char holen ist damit sehr gut möglich.


----------



## Hideyasu (27. Januar 2010)

UI Addons gerne aber sonstige Addons wie DMG-Meter etc Nein!

DMG-Meter zerstören nur Atmosphäre und das Zusammenspiel. Gerade diese Tools verursachen in WoW den ständigen Drang nach noch mehr "Epix's" und "Mein Dmg-Meter ist so hoch! Wie hoch ist deins?". Das führt nur wieder dazu das Spieler nur an hand ihrer DPS bewertet werden, egal wie gut oder schlecht sie für die Gruppe sind. Neulinge werden ausgeschlossen oder finden keinen Anschluss weil sie nur "low DPS" fahren.

Gutes Beispeil für diese art Community http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/139984-mutwillige-kicks-in-rnd-dungeons/

Ob man mit seiner Aggro umgehen kann, sollte jeder Spieler auf Stufe 50 wissen. Wenn nicht, wird man es spätestens merken, wenn der Tank anfängt zu meckern. Genauso verhält es sich für DD's. Man bekommt mit der Zeit ein Auge dafür wieviel bzw wie schnell ein Mob zu Boden gehen sollte. Tut er das nicht weiß man, dass was fehlt. HDRO ist ein gutes Beispiel für eine Community die gut bleibt, gerade weil nicht überall ein "virtueller Schwanzvergleich" stattfindet und genau so sollte es in AION auch bleiben... Jeder hat die gleichen Möglichkeiten zu spielen und ist nicht bevorzugt, weil er das neuste Tool XYZ hat, was sagen "Ey der Boss sieht bösse aus und will dich gleich hauen".


----------



## Mayestic (10. Februar 2010)

Sinmurder schrieb:


> erstaunlich das fast alle MMO's ohne Questhelper, AggroMeter, DmgMeter und co auskommen, bis auf WoW...
> erstaunlich das die Nutzer anderer MMO's diese auch nicht wirklich vermissen...



erstaunlich auch das kein anderes MMO wirtschaftlich so erfolgreich ist wie WoW.


HEY STOP NEIN BITTE NICHT HAUEN....bin kein Fanboy ^^ 

Suchen Spieler mit Skill für Abyss (keine Noobs), GearScore mindestens 5000, GearCheck Pandämonium Mitte ^^
vermisse ich sowas in Aion ? ähmmm hmm ......nö !!!

aber Addons sind nicht nur der Teufel im Detail. Ich würde mir trotz allem Interfacemods wünschen. Ich hasse den Aionchat, ich hasse dieses kleine transparente Fenster unten links in dem ich nur die Hälfte lesen kann weil ich die andere Hälfte wegen der dämlichen Transparenz nur lesen kann wenn ich mich drauf konzentriere. Ich hasse die Aion Minimap unten am Bildschirm *HUST* ich hätte sie viel lieber oben rechts in der Ecke ^^. Addons sind ein schwieriges Thema. Denn Addons sind mächtig und da besteht das Problem. Gab schon zuviele Addons in WoW die von recht fragwürdiger Natur waren und auch oft verboten wurden. Fakt ist aber das Addons es auch NCSoft leichter machen könnte. WoW machts vor. Die beliebtesten Addons werden einfach aufgekauft und ins Spiel integriert, das spart Entwicklerarbeit. Fakt ist aber das wir uns hier zoffen, flamen und anpöbeln können wie wir wollen. Die Frage ist berechtigt aber die Exekutive liegt nicht in unseren Händen. Von daher schaun wir mal wie es kommen wird.


----------



## Torrance (10. Februar 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Ich hasse die Aion Minimap unten am Bildschirm *HUST* ich hätte sie viel lieber oben rechts in der Ecke



Das geht doch. Du musst unter Optionen bei UI-Skin (heisst es glaub ich) nur ein einstellen UI-Hub-Oben. Und schon ist die Minimap oben Rechts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber bei dem Chat muss ich dir recht geben, das nervt besonders in hellen Gegenden. Also Interface Addons ja, alles andere Nein.

Frohes schnocken zuschauen und sich auf den Sommern freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yumei (10. Februar 2010)

Bin gegen Addons es ist alles im spiel drinnen was man benötigt =)

Sowas wie Questhelper ist unnötig da man Mobs und NPC's auf der Mappe sehen kann^^
Ein Schw...meter braucht man auf garkeinen Fall....das würde meiner Meinung nach das Spiel ruinieren.
Wenn wir uns vorstellen : " 3.Grp suchen: DD mit 99k dps lfg grp"   ein anderer DD sieht die DPS und dann kommen schon die ersten "mimimi's"...und die ersten nerfs kommen schon...nä brauch ich persönlich nicht.

Ein Aggrometer genau so unnütz, wenn man bedenkt das es bis jetzt schon einpaar bis lvl 50 geschafft haben und wahrscheinlich alle inis gesehen/gemacht haben, dann schaffen wir "das Fussvolk" es auch. Abgesehen davon kann es ned so schwer sein als DD seine Aggro zu kontrollieren Oo...mein gott man kann bei Aion sogar auf die Geischtaggro achten ohne ein Addon zu benutzen ^^

Das Chatfenster kann man sogar individuell einstellen ich z.b. hab ein "Blablubb" fenster wo ich whisper-,gruppen- und Legionschat lesen kann, sogar die Frabe und die Größe der Schrift^^  hat den Voreil das ich schon ewig keinen mehr auf meiner Igno habe( Kinah verkäufer) 


Naja wir werden sehen was die Zukunft bringt =)

Danke für's durchlesen *winkt*


----------



## Houdson (10. Februar 2010)

Little-Zero schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal so, das man ohne addons nicht das maximum aus seinem char rausholen kann, was eigentlich möglich wäre!



Was wiederum nur an der Faulheit des Spielers liegt. Es gibt eigentlich kaum ein spiel dass nicht einen Kampflog anbietet. nur das auslesen ist ohne addons aufwendiger.
Früher musste man sich intensiv mit seinem Char beschäftigen, heute erwartet man dass einem alles vorgekaut wird.

Und wenn ich die ganzen Beiträge lese, von wegen Addons zerstören ein Spiel nicht sondern der Nutzer - 
Man verzeihe mir den überzogenen Vergleich ins reale Leben: 
Aber wer würde einem Kind eine Waffe in die Hand drücken und es damit spielen lassen? Auch Waffen töten nicht sondern der Täter.
Zurück zu den MMO's: die Masse der WOW-Community hat oft genug bewiesen dass sie es nicht schafft verantwortungsvoll mit Addons umzugehen.
Ich möchte die anderen Communities nicht mit der von WOW vergleichen, aber Fakt ist dass gewisse Addons eine großes Potential haben missbraucht zu werden - von daher ein klares Nein zu Addons.


----------



## Nahemis (10. Februar 2010)

Addons? Ganz klares NEIN!!

Ich finde das Spiel gut so wie es ist. 

Mir kann zwar z.b Recount sagen ob ich eine optimale Rotation meiner Fähigkeiten habe, aber die Sorge das mich jemand nach meinem DPS Wert fragt und mich damit aus der Gruppe ausschließt ist zu groß und ich möchte es nicht so haben wie in WoW.


----------



## Verengetorix (16. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es auch gut das es für Aion keine Addons gibt. Dieses ständige wieviel Dps fährst du und dein Gearscore ist zu low etc. waren in WoW doch schon richtig nervig.
Wobei so ein Interfaceaddon wie Bartender toll wäre, da ich doch noch abundzu die übersicht verliere wo ich nun welche Fähigkeiten plaziert habe


----------



## -Pantas- (7. März 2010)

Ich hätte nichts gegen Addon´s...solange es sich in Grenzen hält.

Um nochmals WoW anzusprechen: Das ost dort übertrieben! Ich finde es übertrieben, das man teils "gezwungen" wird, irgendwelche Addons zu nutzen. Tut man das nicht, wird man ausgeschlossen, zugetextet, ja...regelrecht "angepflaumt"

Sicher geht es ohne Addons, aber kleine "Helferlein" wären schon nett. So könnte man einiges automatisieren und vereinfachen. Allerdings keine Kampfbezogenen Sachen. (Healbot bei WoW ist ein Witz. Sowas sollte verbote werden. "Ein-klick-gaming" ^.- )

Addons die ich mir wünschen würde, wären Datenbanken, wie MobInfo, Questhistoien, Verkaufsverläufe....
Und eben kleinere Helfer wie "Auto-Loot" mit Filteroptionen, konfigurierbares Taschenaddon (wie ÉngBags´oder ´ArkInventory´), Postaddon, ebenfalls mit Verlauf, ein "Social" addon, das einstellungen eintragungen in der Freundesliste / Gilde zulässt.....(Fand z.b. ´Karma´ bei WoW sehr nützlich)
Also eigentlich nur Addons, die nichts mit den Kampfabläufen an sich zu tun haben, sondern das ´Leben´ drumherum etwas vereinfachen, bzw. Individualisierungen zulässt.

Ich komme gut ohne Addons wie Omen, BossMods, Healbot, Serenity, Necrosis und wie sie alle heißen zurecht......aber gegen oben beschriebene Variationen hätte ich sbdolut nivhz.

LG

Pantas


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (20. April 2010)

Sry. Aber welche schlimmen Auswirkungen hatte Omen in WoW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (20. April 2010)

Zerato_Thrall schrieb:


> Sry. Aber welche schlimmen Auswirkungen hatte Omen in WoW?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lass mal ein WoW Spieler ohne Omen spielen, dann weisst du welche schlimmen Auswirkungen Omen auf die Spieler hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enrico300 (20. April 2010)

Also ich würde eher Ui addons nehmen, also wieder diese dumme dmgmeter bullshitscheisse!!
Es gibt ja schon eine Option in der Option UI themen oder so, von daher gehe ich aus das es sowas mal geben wird.


----------



## Allexiella (20. April 2010)

Hallo,

habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen. Falls es schon gesagt wurde, sorry.

Add-Ons pauschal ja oder nein kann ich nicht sagen.

Einerseits ging es mir bis vor kurzem (ja habe aufgehört) in WOW extrem auf den Sa.. DeadlyBossMod hier, Gearscore da....keiner hat mehr "GESPIELT"

von daher bin ich gegen add-ons.

wenn man allerdings in aion den chat-hintergrund nur über ein add-on einstellen kann, dann will ich es!

Ach ja, wenn Add-On, dann so eins wie WOW hatte. (Namen vergessen) für RP-Story-hintergründe. Brachte keinen Effekt, man konnte sich halt nur eine story und einige infos zu seinem char ausdenken, was andere RP-Spieler (JA) dann eben durch dieses add-on lesen konnten.


----------



## datsoli (10. Juni 2010)

Die grundsätzliche Möglichkeit Addons zu erstellen und der Community zu ermöglichen selbst Funktionen zu integrieren oder zu verändern kann einem Spiel doch nur helfen.
Das Handling beispielsweise des Auktionshauses in Aion finde ich unter aller Sau. Auch Anpassungen am Interface, Unitframes, whatever wären super.
Es liegt doch an den Entwicklern zu entscheiden was sie dann erlauben wollen und was nicht.. Aber diese Einstellung Addons pauschal abzulehnen nur weil es da bei WoW einige gibt die einem nicht gefallen?
Für mich persönlich ist das schon ein ziemlich entscheidender Faktor weil einfach viele Komfortfunktionen die man von WoW kennt (Postal, Prat, etc) fehlen. 
Addon bedeutet nicht gleich Aggrometer, Damagemeter, Questhelper.


----------



## Skyler93 (10. Juni 2010)

Ich hab sogar meine Meinung geändert, ich bin für DMG Meter nun, ich brauch eine Analyse wie in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber einerseits ist das kacke, weil das dann die bösen roxxorgeister aushebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


theorycrafting? das musst mir erklären


----------



## diablo1988 (21. Juni 2010)

Ich würde gerne addons haben wo man das Interface nach seinen Wünschen verändern kann aber bloss kein dmg metter oder so was änliches wie Gearscore^^


----------



## Tang (21. Juni 2010)

das stimmt fürs interface addons ok aber kein recount oder gearscore oder son schrott 

/3 lfm FT ab 25520000 dps wird zu 100% so werden wenn es ein dmg meter gibt


----------



## Braamséry (25. Juni 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Lass mal ein WoW Spieler ohne Omen spielen, dann weisst du welche schlimmen Auswirkungen Omen auf die Spieler hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mittlerweile kann jeder noob-tank dort die aggro halten, weil das so gepusht wurde.

Ich würde eher mal gern ein wow ohne dbm, gs, recount etc sehen.
Dann wär bei bossen die hölle los. Jeder zweite (mindestens) würde an irgendwas vom boss verrecken^^


----------



## Progamer13332 (25. Juni 2010)

ehm aion hat keine lua schnittstelle, daher sind auch keine addons aka WoW möglich, ka ob es überhaupt möglich is sowas zu integrieren


----------



## Lysaard (25. Juni 2010)

Kaputtes Balancing kan nicht kaputter werden oder?
Von dem her könnten Addons ruhig her. Allerdings würde dann das gleiche passier wie in wow also lieber nein. 

Wobei raidinstancen wo es wirklich auf gear ankommt gibts in aion eh nich als doch ja.
ARGH !!


----------



## Braamséry (25. Juni 2010)

Raids kommen im Herbst mit 2.0


----------



## BloodyMC (25. Juni 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gegen Addons, was ich ok finden tät, wer Questhelper und aggro meter undso, solang kein DMG Meter oder Moblife undso rauskommt bleib ich ruhig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stimme ich voll zu !

solange kein DMG Meter (Penismeter ) welches sowas nachzieht wie: "waaaas? du machst 5 dps weniger du bistn kackboon du kommst nich mit inne Inze ! HA"


----------



## Rellston1 (25. Juni 2010)

Bin hier auch absolut gegen Addons!

Finde das diese Hauptsächlich das Spiel zerstören, siehe WOW!


----------



## Tamîkus (25. Juni 2010)

so inteface addons ja recount und andere schwanzmeter nein sehe sich ma einer die wow comm an *LFm ICC 10er eq check dala mitte* zu dala mitte hinlauf /winken 2sec später wie viel dps machst du dend ein gearscore ist ma low nur 5k* umdreh und weggeh


----------



## Baumnuss (5. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe in Aion wirds den addonmist wie in WoW nie geben.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Ich hoffe in Aion wirds den addonmist wie in WoW nie geben.


Wieder mal ein Beispiel derer, die den Sinn der Addons nicht verstanden haben. Warum sollten die Addons in WoW Mist sein? Nur weil einige (okay, viele) Hohlköpfe nicht mit z.B. Recount umgehen können, soll der Rest der Spielerschaft darunter leiden? Seh ich nicht so. Also ich persönlich möchte sinnvolle Addons wie Deadly Boss Mods, Recount (wenn man damit umzugehen weiß!!), Omni CC oder Atlas (mit Plugins) nicht mehr missen.

Und ich WETTE, sollte es sowas mal in Aion geben würde es auch genutzt werden... selbst von denen die hier rumschreien wie sinnlos sowas ist.


----------



## Braamséry (14. Juli 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein Beispiel derer, die den Sinn der Addons nicht verstanden haben. Warum sollten die Addons in WoW Mist sein? Nur weil einige (okay, viele) Hohlköpfe nicht mit z.B. Recount umgehen können, soll der Rest der Spielerschaft darunter leiden? Seh ich nicht so. Also ich persönlich möchte sinnvolle Addons wie Deadly Boss Mods, Recount (wenn man damit umzugehen weiß!!), Omni CC oder Atlas (mit Plugins) nicht mehr missen.
> 
> Und ich WETTE, sollte es sowas mal in Aion geben würde es auch genutzt werden... selbst von denen die hier rumschreien wie sinnlos sowas ist.



WENN man damit umzugehen weiß...

Dann machen 30Spieler den Anfang und fordern DPS daten. Dann steigen einige mit ein, weil sie mitwollen und es wird aus nem kleinen Schneeball ein Meterhoher Schneeball von dem man am Ende sehr schmerzhaft fällt.

Abzeptable Add-Ons wären alle Add-Ons die keine Spielhilfe gewähren. Eher sowas wie UI Add-Ons. Sowas ist für jeden. Aber sowas wie Classtimer oder DBM machen das Spiel unnötig einfacher.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (14. Juli 2010)

dmg meter ist jetzt schon durch logs auslesen möglich =/ gegen eine beschnittene lua api hab ich nichts aber dann jediglich wenns um die ui geht.


----------



## Nahemis (14. Juli 2010)

Wozu braucht man ein dmg Meter? Ich sehe da keinen Sinn drinn außer sagen zu können, das man ein besserer DD ist als der andere.

Ich kenne den dmg Meter noch gut von WoW und ich finde sowas führt nur zum Streit.


----------



## Crashbandit (14. Juli 2010)

hi all,
ich habe selber über 4 jahre wow gespielt u. muß euch sagen es geht hier nicht um wow! ich persönlich finde es sehr gut, das ncsoft schon viele addons eingebaut hat. doch leider muß man auch hier feststellen, das einige cheater gibt, die schon wieder addons( die nicht erlaubt sind) benutzen, die man nicht nachweisen kann, weil sie nicht in der gameplaydaten bank auftauchen. 
ihr cheater (nenne mal einen namen "raiden",assa=kromede) ihr macht jedes spiel kaputt. selbst video-beweise läßt ncsoft nicht zu, deswegen haben schon viele gute player aufgehört, weil sie dachten, es wäre hier ein fair-game.


----------



## Braamséry (15. Juli 2010)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> dmg meter ist jetzt schon durch logs auslesen möglich =/ gegen eine beschnittene lua api hab ich nichts aber dann jediglich wenns um die ui geht.



90% der Spieler, so wie ich, haben aber besseres zu tun als logs auszulesen/-werten. Das macht keinen Spaß und bringt mir in Aion wirklich keinen Vorteil.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (15. Juli 2010)

seh ich ja genau so^^aber dank der lua kann man ja beschneiden wie man bock hat. achja... und das einzige addon was wow wirklich kaputt gemacht hat war gearscore weil es das komplette verhalten der spieler geändert hat.


----------



## Gandosur (15. Juli 2010)

ich bin auf jedem Fall gegen Addons, bin eigentlich so wie alles ist sehr zufrieden. 

@crash: bin selbst schon chancenlos oft genug von Raiden gelegt worden. Welche unerlaubten Hilfsmittel benutzt er Deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## Bochido (20. August 2010)

Addons sind nicht schlecht für Mmo's jedoch zerstören sie das Hauptspiel und manche nerven einfach (Gearscore  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Ok WoW ist ein Spiel, dass ganz ohene Hilfen gemacht wurde, so sind da AddOns hilfreich, aber Aion?

Ne, sorry, Aion hat schon eine Menge Hilfen wie die Suchfunktion bei Quests, also fällt z.b. Questhelper weg.


----------



## Heinmarlyn (20. August 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man ein dmg Meter? Ich sehe da keinen Sinn drinn außer sagen zu können, das man ein besserer DD ist als der andere.
> 
> Ich kenne den dmg Meter noch gut von WoW und ich finde sowas führt nur zum Streit.



Du kannst Dich mit einem DMG Meter ja auch selbst verbessern.
Mir fehlt es ein wenig in Aion, wenn ich neues Equip oder andere Fähigkeitenrotationen testen will....
Zum Streit muss es ja auch nicht immer führen:
Konstruktive Kritik in ner Instanz für jemand, 
der etwas "schwach auf der Brust" ist, was den Schaden angeht,
hat auch noch niemandem geschadet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (8. September 2010)

Nein bitte keine Addons in Aion erlauben.
Wie schon von vielen Leuten gesagt, sind dann irgendwelche no skiller im PvP OP!
Es kommen irgendwelche scheiß pflicht AddOns!
Leute gucken in Inis nur noch in ihren AtlasLoot und leaven nachdem ersten Boss wenn es nicht gedroppt ist was er brauch und vor allen...


GEARSCORE!!

An die Leute die GearScore nicht kennen, dies ist das ****** **** ***** Addon das es in WoW gibt. Es rechnet irgend eine Zahl aus und wenn du mindestens 5700 nicht erreichst biste nen Noob und kannst nichts.


Bitte keine AddOns man brauch so einen mist nicht auch wenn ich in WoW welche benutze, aber sonst darf man ja nicht raiden. Aber naja am WE ist schluss dann kommts runter und Aion downloade ich gerade zu Hause. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


EDIT sagt zum Thema DBM:

Wenn Leute DBM aufn Rechner habe und trotzdem failen bei irgendwelchen Bossen hilft auch kein Addon mehr. Mich nervt es langsam echt das man von 10 Spielern im Raid wenn man 25iger geht nen Whisper bekommt wenn man zb, die Spore bei Fauldarm hat oder sowas. Sowas sollte man als Spieler eigentlich selber sehen. DBM macht das Spiel zu einfach und WOW ist schon einfach, jetzt kommt mir nicht mit gehst du HM haste LK down blabla bla... ja LK down aber keine HM`s. Muss ja nit 4mal Raiden die Woche. Aber in ICC werden dir ersten 6 nur noch abgefarmt und mit 30% naja... no comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromgor (8. September 2010)

also addons sind ja für manche dinge wirklich ne tollte sache, das problem ist nur daß es irgendwo ne grenze geben muss wo das ganze schon fast ins cheaten abdriftet.
Außerdem sehe ich die grösste gefahr darin daß die leute aufhören auf gewisse dinge zu achten und dann passiert das was im bekanntesten beispiel (wow) passiert ist,
es wird nichmehr nachgedacht beim spielen und schon denken alle sie kommen ohne addons nichtmehr zurecht was ich an mir selbst feststellen musste.
als ich dann in aion angekommen war nach einer sehr langen wow phase war ich richtig erleichtert nicht mehr aufs dmg meter,
omen (von der gs seuche will ich garnich erst anfangen) oder weiß der geier was zu achten sondern einfach nur das spiel zu genießen.
 naja lange rede kurzer sinn ich bin ganz klar dagegen!


----------



## Merela (20. Januar 2013)

Ich persönlich hoffe, dass Gameforge vernünftig genug ist, solche Programme aus dem Spiel fernzuhalten. Gerade Damage-Meter wären ein fatales Signal. Das soll ich nicht heissen, dass ein solches Programm per se etwas schlechtes ist. Wenn es jemand rein analytisch benutzt um seine Skillfolge zu optmieren, ist das nichts verwerfliches. Das Problem daran ist der unreife Umgang damit und leider ist Aion nun mal ein Spiel ab 12. Und so werden diese Tools eben in der Regel etwas, das das Zusammenspiel durch Geschlechtsorganvermessungsgehabe zerstört. Daher meine ablehnende Haltung.


----------



## Hinamori (9. Februar 2013)

is doch ganz einfach zu regeln : in der arena / pvp alle addons automatisch deaktivieren ohne ausname


----------



## Ephilio (12. Februar 2013)

Bitte nicht,... keine Damage Meter, Aggro Meter, etc.

Mir gefällt Aion verdammt gut so, wie es ist


----------



## Hinamori (12. Februar 2013)

me² mittlerweile meinen 2005er wow account auf eis gelegt

es macht einfach spaß mal ohne stress spielen zu können


----------



## Ephilio (13. Februar 2013)

2007er hier 

Aber hast schon recht, ganz chillig leveln, Haramel machen. Passt!


----------

